# rhinestone t-shirts, ss 20 rhinestones, plastice rhinestones, quality control, paying suppliers



## STWP55 (Jan 29, 2010)

My company has a 12 color tee shirt I plan to wholesale to 5 star hotel gift shops to be sold to tourists. The shirts are made DTG in Minnesota and the rhinestones were added by a different company in Missouri. The final product is to be sold in New York City. The tees can be made with either about 81 20ss flat rhinestones or about 450 plastic rhinestones. The 450 plastic rhinestones looks better and I prefer to market this version. However, there are quality control problems. Of the 24 samples I received only about a 1/3 could be considered perfect (1 or 2 rhinestones slightly off-line) .About half had 6 to 9 rhinestones slightly off line, and about 1/6 had noticeable imperfections: 6 or more missing rhinestones or entire lines of rhinestones noticeably off line. Before proceeding I want to clarify the following issues: What are the quality control standards for t-shirt rhinestones? How many errors and of what type can be present before the item is not saleable. What payment arrangements can be made with my supplier to ensure quality items can be received? What arrangements can be made with my customers so that they are satisfied? I also would like to deal with only 1 supplier who would both print the image and add the rhinestones.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

For starters, plastic (Acrylic) rhinestones I wouldn't even waste my time with. (But that's just my opinion) Secondly, the quality control standards are whatever standards you set. There is no set industry standard because every shop is different. What is imperfect in your shop may be great in another shop. In your eyes if it is not acceptable then you just set the standard. As for payment terms with your supplier it is whatever the two of you agree on. Sit down and discuss it and come to terms you both can agree on. To have things done in one location should save you time and money but you will have to search for a shop that can DTG and make Rhinestone transfers. 

Good Luck with it all and let us know how things go!


----------



## cookie666 (Dec 1, 2011)

A 5-star hotel gift shop is not the place for acrylic rhinestones. Plastic rhinestones are always misshapen because such is the quality of plastic itself. If you tested the glue, I'm sure you would find it even more atrocious. Go for glass or crystal rhinestones, Korean or above quality.

You can specify to the manufacturer what degree of perfection you require. Of course it costs more if you want them to hand inspect each piece. Generally, the more expensive the stone, the fewer the imperfections. You get what you pay for.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Why not find someone who can do both? It sounds like a lot of travel for t-shirts.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

That is one circuitous route to getting your shirts to market! I agree with everyone else; you set the quality standards yourself. BUT, if you find it too much trouble or time consuming to send back Ts with missing rhinestones you might just get one of the Glitz Up tools to add/fix one at a time.

Also you really should get it all done in one spot. We have many customers with both CAMs (rhinestone) machines and DTG, I'd be happy to make a recommendation based on where you are and where you want your product to go.


----------

